# Grandfather Clock



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I recently picked up a grandfather clock from someone who was getting rid of it. It's AWESOME, but it doesn't work (hence why they ditched it).

I'd love to get the pendulum swinging, so my initial thought was to use a windshield wiper motor to make that happen. I figured I'd ask here if anyone had another idea before I get to work on that though.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You could always replace the pendulum unit.

http://www.clockworks.com/quartz2.html

This one is $24.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What are you going to do with the clock in the end? I think I'd want to make a decision on that before I did anything else. If my final goal is going to require so much room in the top portion of the case clock, then it may not leave room for the pendulum mechanism. It would be a shame to waste the money on something you wouldn't end up using. But if you are going to just have it look like a normally working case clock, then Hauntiholik's find is probably about as good a solution as you will find. A wiper motor could give the right kind of motion, but it's normal range of travel is much greater than the case of the clock would allow. You might be able to get it to work within the case, but the harm of the wiper hitting the side of the case in every swing would end up stripping out the gear in a real hurry.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

At the Maker Faire Bay Area we had a grandfather clock which had a pop-up skeleton inside it. The door was glass and the pendulum was hanging at an angle to make room for the pop-up. I don't remember who in the group built it, but it was very popular with people touring the booth.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> You could always replace the pendulum unit.
> 
> http://www.clockworks.com/quartz2.html
> 
> This one is $24.


Perfect, thank you! And thanks to everyone else, this is why I love HF


----------

